# Links > Tutorials >  Πως σκέφτονται οι πιο δυνατοί από μας

## ngia

Το ReportV1.doc στο φάκελο http://ngia.rootforge.org/content/Tutorials/EU/ ( http://www.ngia.awmn/content/Tutorials/EU/ ) είναι μια πρώτη συλλογή από αποφάσεις και ρυθμιστικά πλαίσια που ισχύουν σε άλλες Ευρωπαϊκές χώρες σε σχέση με την χρήση των ISM ζωνών, αλλά και άλλα θέματα γενικότερου ενδιαφέροντος.

Όποιος επιθυμεί ας βoηθήσει βρίσκωντας κι άλλη αντίστοιχη βιβλιογραφία ή ας εμπλουτίσει το σχολιασμό του κειμένου.

----------


## dti

Μπράβο Νικήτα για την πολύ καλή προσπάθεια, όποιος ενδιαφέρεται πραγματικά για το δίκτυο το δείχνει με πράξεις.
Συνεχίζουμε λοιπόν τη συλλογή πληροφοριών σχετικά με το τί ισχύει σε άλλες χώρες, ώστε ο Σύλλογος να μπορεί να υποστηρίξει με επιχειρήματα το αίτημά μας για άνοιγμα της μπάντας των 5 GHz.

Βέλγιο

Η Βελγική ΕΕΤΤ είναι η BIPT και στην παρακάτω διεύθυνση μπορείτε να βρείτε τον ΕΚΚΖΣ που ισχύει σήμερα:
http://www.bipt.be/Telecoms/gestfreq/pl ... able_E.htm

Ειδικότερα, στη μπάντα των 5 GHz προβλέπεται:
Frequency Band.....Allocation...................................................................... Application 
5150-5250 MHz......AERONAUTICAL RADIONAVIGATION MOBILE................Radio LANs 

5250-5350 MHz......RADIOLOCATION.........................................................Radio LANs.....Defence systems

5350-5470 MHz.... AERONAUTICAL RADIONAVIGATION..........................Radiolocation....Defence systems

5470-5650 MHz.....MARITIME RADIONAVIGATION.....................................Radiolocation... Radio LANs...Defence systems

5650-5850 MHz.....RADIOLOCATION..........................................................Radio LANs (5470-5725 MHz)..Amateur ....Defence systems....Amateur-satellite (5650-5670 MHz)....ISM (5725-5875 MHz)
....Non-specific SRDs (5725-5875 MHz)....RTTT (5795-5815 MHz)....Amateur-satellite (5830-5850 MHz)

5850-5925 MHz.....FIXED...FIXED-SATELLITE (Earth-to-space)................ISM (5725-5875 MHz)....Non-specific SRDs (5725-5875 MHz)....FSS Earth stations 

Το link για τα RLANS πιο πάνω οδηγεί στη σελίδα:

http://www.ibpt.be/Telecoms/gestfreq/cl ... _2004f.pdf

όπου αναφέρεται οτι η επιτρεπόμενη ισχύς EIRP για τα 5150-5350 MHz είναι 200 mW (για εσωτερική χρήση μόνο) ενώ στο range 5470-5725 η ισχύς EIRP είναι 1 Watt (για εξωτερική χρήση). 
Δε βρήκα να αναφέρεται κάτι σχετικά με τυχόν κόστος για την άδεια.

----------


## koki

Iρλανδία:
http://www.odtr.ie/ (http://www.odtr.ie/docs/odtr9803.pdf κα)


(Ελπίζω να μην τα έχετε ήδη , με μια γρήγορη ματιά δεν είδα να υπάρχουν στο Report)

----------


## koki

Άλλοι σύνδεσμοι ενδιαφέροντος:

(Σημ. Επειδή είμαι λίγο άπειρη με το θέμα, παραθέτω ό,τι νομίζω ότι παρουσιαζει σχετικό ενδιαφέρον, συγγνώμη που δεν παραδίδω κάτι σοβαρότερο)

http://www.efis.dk/ (πολύ γενικού ενδιαφέροντος)
Ευρ.Ένωση:
http://rspg.groups.eu.int/
http://europa.eu.int/information_societ ... dex_en.htm
http://forum.europa.eu.int/Public/irc/i ... ctrum/home
http://europa.eu.int/smartapi/cgi/sga_d ... l=guichett
http://www.ero.dk/ 
http://www.cept.org/

Πορτογαλία
http://www.icp.pt/template20.jsp?catego ... tId=215384
http://www.icp.pt/template21.jsp?categoryId=150463 (στα πορτογαλικά αλλά ρυθμίσεις του 2005)


edit
Γαλλία: [Στα Γαλλικά, εάν χρειαστεί τα μεταφράζω]
http://www.anfr.fr/ (Agence Nationale de Frequences)
Συγκεκριμένα: http://www.anfr.fr/doc/docenligne/A7.pdf
http://www.anfr.fr/index.php?cat=documents Διάφορα σχετικά κείμενα, για Γαλλία και Ευρώπη.

edit2
Ιταλία: [Για τα ιταλικά, ισχύει ότι και στα γαλλικά]
http://www.comunicazioni.it/en/
Συγκεκριμένα: http://www.comunicazioni.it/it/index.php?IdPag=699
http://www.comunicazioni.it/it/Img/34/N ... 20WLAN.pdf 
http://www.comunicazioni.it/it/index.php?IdPag=211

edit3
Φινλανδία: [αν δεν έχει αγγλικά, δεν προσφέρομαι]
http://www.mintc.fi/ (υπουργείο)
http://www.ficora.fi/englanti/ ("ΕΕΤΤ")
http://www.ficora.fi/englanti/radio/taulu.htm [all we need, νομίζω]
http://www.ficora.fi/englanti/radio/n2502.htm [radio equipment licensing -> no license needed for 2.4 & 5]

edit4
Σουηδία:
http://www.pts.se
http://www.pts.se/Dokument/dokumentlist ... guageID=EN
http://www.pts.se/Archive/Documents/EN/ ... ptions.pdf
[το τελευταίο κυρίως]

edit5
Ολλανδία:
http://www.agentschaptelecom.nl/nfr/index_uk.html
http://www.agentschaptelecom.nl/informa ... Engels.pdf

Δανία:
http://www.tst.dk/wimpdoc.asp?page=tema&objno=103243434
http://www.itst.dk/wimpdoc.asp?page=tema&objno=95024016

Γερμανία:
http://www.regtp.de/en/tech_reg_tele/start/fs_06.html
http://www.regtp.de/en/reg_tele/start/i ... _m/fs.html

edit6
Αγγλία, αν και μάλλον έχει καλυφθεί :>
http://www.ofcom.org.uk/radiocomms/ifi/
http://www.ofcom.org.uk/radiocomms/isu/

Λουξεμβούργο:
http://www.ilr.etat.lu/
http://www.ilr.etat.lu/freq/first.htm
ειδικά: http://www.ilr.etat.lu/freq/docs/RLAN_en.pdf 

Nορβηγία:
http://www.npt.no/portal/page?_pageid=1 ... ema=PORTAL
http://www.npt.no/portal/page?_pageid=1 ... ema=PORTAL
http://www.npt.no/portal/page?_pageid=1 ... ema=PORTAL

edit7
Ισπανία:
http://www2.setsi.mityc.es/Secciones/espectro/ [στα ισπανικά]
http://www.setsi.mityc.es/espectro/cnaf.htm [ >> ]
http://www.setsi.mityc.es/espectro/tabl ... asfr02.htm 
http://www.setsi.mityc.es/espectro/cter.htm [ >> ]
Λίγο πιο αναλυτικά, αν και δεν είμαι 100% για τη μετάφρασή τους  ::  :
http://www.setsi.mityc.es/tasa_telec/tasa._espectro.htm [ >> ]
http://www.setsi.mityc.es/tasa_telec/ta ... ntes05.htm [ >> ]
Αρκετά αναλυτικά, αν και στα ισπανικά.. :/




Kαι ένα "παράδειγμα" από την Ισπανία: http://www.legallink.es/webenglish/22in ... tennas.htm


[δεν έχει άλλο του μπη κοντίνιουντ] [μάλλον]

----------


## dti

> Άλλοι σύνδεσμοι ενδιαφέροντος:...


Μπράβο πολύ χρήσιμα κι αυτά τα links. Παρεμπιπτόντως, μόλις ετοιμαζόμουν να ποστάρω τί ισχύει στην Πορτογαλία. 
Εκεί λοιπόν υπάρχει η ANACOM (Autoridade National de Comunicacoes)
Όντως είναι πολύ πρόσφατος ο νέος ΕΚΚΖΣ (το σημείο που ενδιαφέρει βρίσκεται στη διεύθυνση http://www.icp.pt/streaming/25.5_10.000 ... ACHED_FILE και συγκεκριμένα οι σελίδες 51-58 όπου αναφέρεται ο όρος WLANs. Βασικά τα ισχύοντα είναι παρόμοια με αυτά του Βελγίου, αλλά δεν έχω βρει λεπτομέρειες για ισχείς, φόρμες, αδειοδότηση.

----------


## koki

Oυφ!

----------


## nvak

Έξοχα!! Τώρα χρειάζεται να γίνει ένας συγκριτικός πίνακας, με το τι ισχύει σε κάθε χώρα.  ::

----------

